# The cemetery of the insane



## Mikeymutt (May 25, 2015)

after a recent European trip.we visited this graveyard that belonged to a former asylum.rows and rows of frabricated headstones in overgrown grounds..the newest headstone was from 1973.i guess the hospital payed for the burials,so they were given a cheap burial,most likely with hardly any family there.almost like a paupers buria,with cheap headstone,out of all the places I have been this has to be the most surreal one I have ever visited.and a real sad feeling hung over the place...


----------



## krela (May 25, 2015)

You've captured this beautifully, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Rubex (May 25, 2015)

I can't believe how many graves there are! The picture of the bear is brilliant


----------



## The Wombat (May 25, 2015)

Its like the album artwork for 'Master of puppets'
What a depressing place to be burried
cheers for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 26, 2015)

Very nicely done. Love the colours


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Blimey thats sobering. 
Fantastic images as always, really captured an atmosphere there. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (May 27, 2015)

Reminiscent of a war cemetery, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 27, 2015)

What an atmosphere those pix convey...brill stuff Mr Mutt.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2015)

smiler said:


> Reminiscent of a war cemetery, Thanks



I thought exactly the same smiler..I bet the war graves are even more emotional..one day I will get to see them and pay my respects.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2015)

HughieD said:


> What an atmosphere those pix convey...brill stuff Mr Mutt.



Thank you Mr hughie


----------



## tumble112 (May 28, 2015)

Proper job on this one, very atmospheric.


----------



## mookster (May 29, 2015)

I'll echo your sentiment about this being a very sombre place, when I visited a couple of years ago that was the first thing which struck me.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 29, 2015)

mookster said:


> I'll echo your sentiment about this being a very sombre place, when I visited a couple of years ago that was the first thing which struck me.



I think anyone goes here will say the same..such a strange feeling hangs over the place


----------



## Chevyman (May 31, 2015)

Fantastic atmospheric photos , really liked them well done.


----------

